# Half Arab mare



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

It depends on what you want to do with her. I don't think she is breeding quality, most likely she was bred because of color. That dip behind her withers comes up a bit when she moves, so proper conditioning will improve that, but for a general riding horse, she looks fine.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't like those withers, but I think they might stand out a little more in those side pictures because of the way she's being asked to stand. 

I like the way she moves, she looks nice and relaxed, but like she would have a lot of go if you asked it of her.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

whisperbaby22 said:


> It depends on what you want to do with her. I don't think she is breeding quality, most likely she was bred because of color. That dip behind her withers comes up a bit when she moves, so proper conditioning will improve that, but for a general riding horse, she looks fine.


I'm definitely not looking to breed lol! I'm just looking for a nice little horse for my son so he doesn't have to sit and wait to ride, and will be able to ride with my husband and me. I'm not very partial to paints, but I would like another Arabian since we have 2 already and I love their personalities.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

She seems nice and mellow, good luck if you get her.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It does nothing for me. If it were well trained then I may consider it but didn't like the back, wither area and it is a bit upside down in its neck. Plus I wouldn't want to clean it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Cleaning is valid lol.

It says the mare is not a beginners horse and it sounds like that's what you want?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Would you be having a Vet check? To be sure she is sould of wind and limbs.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I know this training facility and they do quite well at the local shows, pinto shows and arab shows. I can't say that I remember this exact horse at the shows, but their horses seem to be well behaved.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Cleaning is valid lol.
> 
> It says the mare is not a beginners horse and it sounds like that's what you want?


I spoke with the owner to see why she considers her not a beginner's horse.She said that she is very sensitive to leg cues so the rider needs to be clear in what they are asking her to do. She said that she would fine for an intermediate rider working with a trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You don't know how recent the pics are. With the mare's confo, her sloping back and the high withers, you may have trouble finding a saddle that's a good fit and doesn't crawl up onto the shoulder blades. Perhaps that's why she's for sale. You can't always believe the story.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Those withers!! :shock:

I think the handlers parked her to make her back look longer, it appears to be very short to me in the picture where she is trotting.

Honestly though I think she would make an okay 'stock' or trail horse. She has a surprisingly short back, but it looks quite strong. In regards to her withers, yes, it would be hard to get a saddle to fit them because they are very high and the back is very short - but with the extra wither her shoulder is probably stronger too!

And her legs look nice and clean. Arabs are known for having hardy legs and feet.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Pretty pinto mare! Arab crosses are my favorites. Do you know what her other half is?
Unless your son has a fair amount of experience, I would pass. Take the need for an intermediate rider to heart. I would suspect the owner is likely being honest.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i did not read the description of her temperament, but watching the video, she moves really nicely. her conformation is not perfect, what with a slightly short hip, and the odd withers, but watching her move you can see that she has a lot of looseness and eveness in her movement, which would make for a peppy but comfy ride. the dip behind the wither can be from the rider pulling her face back, and you can change that up. I do not see her as a child's horse, but she is a real nice riding horse, for dressage, perhaps, or western dressage. 

also, she has good bone in her long legs and walks straight. a bit base narrow, but that can often make for a very comfy ride to the rider.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Update!!!!*

I just bought her! We are going to pick her up this weekend. I post updates and pics soon!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on your new pony!! Be prepared for wet weather, it has been raining all week. Do you plan to show her? I don't know how far you are from Louisiana, but in Sulphur they have a nice family horse club that put on great horse shows. But, the people you are buying your horse from know all about it.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great, photos please.


----------

